# What temperature do you consider "cold"?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What do you consider to be cold weather? People think i'm weird when I say anything below 55°F is cold. This probably depends largely on where someone lives.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd say below 60. One typically doesn't necessarily need a jacket in 60+ degree weather.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

oops i meant to click less than 40. i'm always cold though. 40-60 i would consider cool weather but not cold.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

waldorfs said:


> oops i meant to click less than 40. i'm always cold though. 40-60 i would consider cool weather but not cold.


This. Anything below 40 is cold, but i consider cool weather being 40-60 degrees. Warm weather being about 60-75. And hot being 75+ degrees.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say anything below 40 is freezing, 40-55 is cold, 55-65 is cool, 65-75 is warm, and 75+ is hot.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

I only start to wear a jacket once it gets down into the 20's. Anything above that doesn't really bother me, until it gets to about 85.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you talking about the high or the low for the day?

I'd say below 55 for the low and below 70 for the high is cold.


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

below 40ºF


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

From 16°C and below, I'd be wearing long pants and a jacket, so I chose that. But I guess I don't think it's genuinely _cold_ until it's down to 10°C.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It starts to bother me if it's below freezing. I can put a coat on my body, but I can't put a coat on my face.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Below 45, anything above is no jacket weather.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When a hoodie isn't enough to keep you cozy.


----------



## BestWishes (Jul 24, 2012)

63 is cold to me, im from hawaii and, so 86 is extra hot..we dont get too hot or too cold weather, so those are when its most cold or hot..most days is in 70's


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

-35 C. -40 C with windchill. That's cold! :yes


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are you talking about the high or the low for the day?
> 
> I'd say below 55 for the low and below 70 for the high is cold.


I just mean in general. I meant what temperature makes you begin to feel cold, not what is considered cold in the specific area you live in, if that makes sense.



MBwelder said:


> -35 C. -40 C with windchill. That's cold! :yes


It got around -15 or so this winter with windchill. It was bitterly cold. I couldn't imagine anything lower. :afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am like my own oven. The only thing that ever gets cold are my fingers, toes, and ears.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you talking about what temperature you have to wear a jacket/coat at? Or what temp makes your face feel numb?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Are you talking about what temperature you have to wear a jacket/coat at? Or what temp makes your face feel numb?


I'm talking about what temperature you have to wear a jacket or coat at. I would consider the temperature that makes your face feel numb as freezing.

Sorry i'm not clarifying enough, people.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear a long sleeves/flannel with anything below 60. If its above 60 and not raining I just wear a t shirt. I don't were my heavy/warm jacket unless its like below 40.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

16°C and below, it was 16/17 today but the sun was out so it wasn't that cold. 

Under the shade it was kinda cool though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Agh damn it, meant to vote on "*Less than 20°F (-7°C)*".
-7°C is chilly, when it gets around -15°C it's cold.

+15°C and it's hot


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Less than +21. For me everything lower than that is clod. Much lower is very cold.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

65F


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

12°C and below. If it's warmer I can just wear a long sleeve shirt, so long as the sun is out and I'm moving around.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I voted below 70°F/21°C, but sometimes I find myself shivering at temperatures below 80°F/27°C. I get cold very easily. :afr


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I start shivering quite easily.
"Cool" is below 60 degrees Farenheit. At this point, I would start wearing shirts with long sleeves.

"Cold/Freezing" is below 40 degrees Farenheit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If I'm at home I like the room to be about 75 F.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

-1°c, I guess. Sometimes 4 but... meh, it's usually pretty low here anyway.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If I'm at home I like the room to be about 75 F.


I go crazy if my house temperature gets over 69. I prefer it to be like 67-68. It's like 90 outside so inside its in the 70s. Extremely discomfortable for me.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I go for 2-hour walks at the start of winter without a coat when it's about -8°C or -10°C, or thereabout. Once it gets lower than that temperature, I start wearing a coat most days in winter even if the temperature comes back above that, because I don't want to look weird.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's 70 degrees now and my feet feel chilly.



Also, I'm anemic so I get cold faster.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I go crazy if my house temperature gets over 69. I prefer it to be like 67-68. It's like 90 outside so inside its in the 70s. Extremely discomfortable for me.


That is why I don't like sharing rooms with guys (at work or school). I worked at one place and the temp would be maybe 75-80 or outside. So I just wanted to open the window to get a nice breeze in but he'd try to turn on the air conditioner. I hated that. And fat people of both sexes tend to like it cold too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

More than -10c unless it's really windy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> Agh damn it, meant to vote on "*Less than 20°F (-7°C)*".
> -7°C is chilly, when it gets around -15°C it's cold.
> 
> +15°C and it's hot


Relevant


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Relevant


So true, I cant stand the ****ing heat I hate the summer, spring and even the god damn fall.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Relevant
> *snip*


Hah, spot on.


----------



## Etter (May 6, 2013)

Anything above -20°C is fine here.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd say it's cold when the ground can form ice. 

It's odd, for someone whose body temperature is consistently subnormal (I average around 96 F, but have been as low as 94 and not been ill) I don't tolerate heat very much at all. Past 80 degrees and it's intolerable for me.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

atm when it about 12C i feel cold but only becuse we have not gone in to winter durring winter i would say when it 5C then i feel the cold but i hate summer any thing over 25C and it to hot


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Below 70 is cold IMO... I'm used to hot, tropical weather.

high 70's, low 80s is like ideal to me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Below 40


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> *Below 70 is cold* IMO... I'm used to hot, tropical weather.
> 
> high 70's, low 80s is like ideal to me.


Same. I'm really sensitive to cold temperatures; I have it anywhere from 68-72 degrees F in my apartment and sometimes I still have to throw on a light jacket.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I said below 40. I consider 45-50 to be decent weather.


----------



## anastasia228 (Apr 7, 2013)

Less than 77°F (25°C)


L:heartve summer!

Hate spring, autumn, winter... Especially winter:bash


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Anything below 73 F and I start looking for blankets.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it depends on where you live. To me, anything below freezing (32 F & 0 C) is cold. But when we get a bunch of single digit (F) temps in a row, even temps in the 20's feel kind of nice.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I live in a really hot country (Brazil), so "Less than 60°F (16°C)" is the perfect answer.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't get cold so easily : D.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cozynights said:


> I live in a really hot country (Brazil), so "Less than 60°F (16°C)" is the perfect answer.


The bad thing about Brazil is that no one has heaters. It gets really cold for about a month or so in Sao Paulo. I was sitting with big blankets on me while sitting at my desk. I suffered greatly.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The bad thing about Brazil is that no one has heaters. It gets really cold for about a month or so in Sao Paulo. I was sitting with big blankets on me while sitting at my desk. I suffered greatly.


Yes, exactly. Right now in Brazil we are going through that cold phase and I don't have enough sweaters to wear because there's no point in buying many of them.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

It depends on the season because our bodies adjust to the different temperatures. In summer, cold would be like below 15 C, and in the winter below like -20 C


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm always cold unless it's above 75, and sometimes even then. In fact my boyfriend came home from work the other day and the temperature in here was 84 and I felt quite comfortable. Until he turned the central air on and it went down 10 degrees.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

arnie said:


> It starts to bother me if it's below freezing. I can put a coat on my body, but I can't put a coat on my face.


Have you ever put something like Bag Balm on your face? Where I live it is freezing, and I have found putting that on my face and wearing sunglasses somehow traps warmth and also that stuff prevents wind-burn and crow's feet associated with cold weather.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_balm

Heat escapes through your eyes, and sunglasses keeps it in. You know how Asians have squinty eyes. Thats from developing in extreme cold in asia, it keeps warmth in. Its called "epicanthal fold". I also read that Asians typically have more fat on their faces as cold insulation.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree with anything under about 15 degrees (celsius), depends on wind and stuff but generally thats the point I don't want to get out of bed. I cant stand cold, I thrive off sun and heat. Pretty sure I have seasonal depression, when its cold I'm really restricted with going outdoors, which is what I love.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Below 40°F


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

-10°C and below is pretty damn cold.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Less than 65.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd say below 60. I can't stand it being too hot or too cold. In the winter, there are lot of days where it's in the teens, single digits or colder. And in the summers, it stays in the 90s most days. I think 70s and 80s is ideal.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I get cold easily so I consider anything under 60 to be cold. Or at least that I'll probably need a jacket. But 50 I will be very cold and in a jacket and pants and whatnot.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anything below 80 is cold. I prefer 112 degree weather, nice and toasty warm.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

It's all about the wind for me, I find a still -4°C to be more bearable than a windy +4°C.

I'd say in still conditions, I'd need under 10°C before putting an outer layer on, whether it be coat or a jacket and even then, if I was walking somewhere, I'd probably get hot and have to undo it or take it off for a while to cool down.

I don't feel the cold very much, I prefer to be cold than hot, I get irritable when I get too hot, especially if I have to concentrate on something(e.g. while working.)

Everybody thinks I'm weird and maybe they're right, I'll be walking along in a t-shirt or light top, looking around me at everybody done up like a dog's dinner, wondering why.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It is hard to say, since I think usually when I say it is cold it is in comparison to something else. I think I tend to feel cold a lot of the time if it's anywhere below the mid-70s and I'm not wearing extra clothing, but I wouldn't necessarily call the weather "cold". Since 40s are as low as it typically gets here (at night in the winter), that is pretty cold. I have to wear tights under my pants, several layers of long sleeves, and gloves to be comfortable in the 40s. I definitely need a jacket or sweatshirt most of the time in the 60s. I need more than just a jacket in the 50s.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My hands and feet are perpetually cold (anemia), but I don't actually feel cold easily (if that makes sense). During winters, I remember only having worn my coat a handful of times (at -4°C and below). I don't tolerate wind well at all, though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Less than 75 degrees fahrenheit, although it's typically balanced thanks to proper clothing and activity. Humidity and wind may affect my tolerance as well.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Less than 50 degrees Fahrenheit. I don't tolerate the cold well so honestly to me anything below 60 is getting into "chilly" territory but it's not until below 50 degrees that I really start to get cold and shiver unless I'm wearing a lot of layers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

-40°C is getting there for me. It wouldn't stop me from going out or riding my bike but lets just say i can't wait to arrive at my destination.

I'm rather resistant to cold though. I've worked outside in winters as a lumberjack and other fun jobs, so i got used to it fast.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolute zero - Kelvin


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Below freezing is cold. Doesn't get any simpler than that.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Below 35 is cold. I need both a hoodie *and* my heavy jacket.
I'll still have the same hoodie and heavy jacket when it gets below 0. 
I'll just put on gloves and a hat.

40-60 is cool. Hoodie *or* my light jacket will do.

I actually don't have a winter coat, even the heaviest jacket I have is more appropriate for spring/fall.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Less than 30 F


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

I constantly feel good, esp hands and feet. Anything below 21 Celsius is chilly. And if the wind is cold, it's colder. 


The cold makes me sad, crampy and brain-numb , but the heat makes me dizzy and sluggish.

Maybe I'm slow no matter what.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Bloat said:


> I constantly feel good, esp hands and feet. Anything below 21 Celsius is chilly. And if the wind is cold, it's colder.
> 
> The cold makes me sad, crampy and brain-numb , but the heat makes me dizzy and sluggish.
> 
> Maybe I'm slow no matter what.


*constantly feel cold not good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It got down to -13F/-25c earlier this month here :lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depends if its an indoor temperature or outdoor.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd say less than 60°F at least. I get cold easily.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Below 16C. But even then, all I need is a light sweatshirt and I'm good.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel sorry for those living in cold places,,,,,, and sometimes wounder how homeless can survive?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It got down to -13F/-25c earlier this month here :lol.


how many socks and underwear u put?!!:teeth

I spent few weeks in london during Oct and I used to wear 3 shirts (6 in total!) + Two Trousers lol:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> how many socks and underwear u put?!!:teeth
> 
> I spent few weeks in london during Oct and I used to wear 3 shirts (6 in total!) + Two Trousers lol:teeth


To go outside? Just an extra sweater, gloves, and a hat....and a hope I am not out for too long. Usually, it's just to get to my car and then the heater works :lol.


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I put below 10C but I'm sensitive to the cold anyway


----------

